# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  We've created possibly the first 3D Comic book front cover

## cokreeate

Well here it is we team up with Brimstone and did a 3d printed cover for him.
This possibly might be the first 3d printed comic cover.
Let me know what you guys think.
First picture is the original cover rest is the 3d printed version.
Cover.jpg
fphoto 2.jpgphoto 4.jpg

----------


## Larry

Wow!  That is awesome.  What 3D Printer did you use?  
Is this Sandstone? This came out amazing. 

How did you turn the 2d image to 3D?  Was this your doing?

----------


## cokreeate

> Wow!  That is awesome.  What 3D Printer did you use?  
> Is this Sandstone? This came out amazing. 
> 
> How did you turn the 2d image to 3D?  Was this your doing?


Thank you, we used a zcorp printer, prints in sandstone.
We do 3d scanning and printing and we can turn 2d photos into 3d photos =)
If you check out our site or follow us on Instagram you can see all of our work.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

What's the scanners you guys use for making 3D models of people.... Just curious.

----------


## cokreeate

> What's the scanners you guys use for making 3D models of people.... Just curious.


We're using the Artec Eva scanner.

----------


## Eddie

I just did an article on your Comic Book for 3DPrint.com  :Smile: 

http://3dprint.com/1239/first-3d-pri...ic-book-cover/

----------


## cokreeate

> I just did an article on your Comic Book for 3DPrint.com 
> 
> http://3dprint.com/1239/first-3d-pri...ic-book-cover/


Love the awesome article you wrote thank you so much for spreading the word.

----------


## Alex3D

> Thank you, we used a zcorp printer, prints in sandstone.
> We do 3d scanning and printing and we can turn 2d photos into 3d photos =)
> If you check out our site or follow us on Instagram you can see all of our work.



Hello I am the founder of a French site on 3D printing and I am writing an article about your comic. Could you tell me what brand and what 3D printer model was used? Because ZCorp is not a 3D printer but a distributor ... Thank you. Cordially.

----------


## Hersh Proto

That looks fantastic.  Must be awesome having that machine and color options at your disposal.  

I checked out your website as well, very clean!  Nice setup.

----------


## cokreeate

> Hello I am the founder of a French site on 3D printing and I am writing an article about your comic. Could you tell me what brand and what 3D printer model was used? Because ZCorp is not a 3D printer but a distributor ... Thank you. Cordially.



Hello Alex,
Zcorp is the maker of the z-series color printer which was brought out by 3d systems.
So now its under the 3d system printer line. We used a z450 for that cover. Thank you very much looking forward to your article.
If you have any other question please let me know.  :Smile:

----------


## cokreeate

> That looks fantastic.  Must be awesome having that machine and color options at your disposal.  
> 
> I checked out your website as well, very clean!  Nice setup.



Thank you very much glad you like our work.

----------


## squadus

Wow that is fantastic work and coloring! Great Job

----------


## Alex3D

> Hello Alex,
> Zcorp is the maker of the z-series color printer which was brought out by 3d systems.
> So now its under the 3d system printer line. We used a z450 for that cover. Thank you very much looking forward to your article.
> If you have any other question please let me know.


   Thank you for your answer, so you have used the printer ZPrinter ® 450 (http://www.zcorp.com/fr/Products/3D-Printers/ZPrinter-450/spage.aspx) .... Thanks for the information, I will complete my article.

----------


## cokreeate

> Amazing


Thank you glad you like it.

----------


## Alex3D

> Thank you glad you like it.


 Hello, do you know where I can buy this printed version ? Thank you.

----------


## DBFIU

wow! amazing

----------


## cokreeate

shoot us a PM if you're interested.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> We're using the Artec Eva scanner.


What was this scanner like? its got a good price tag (~£7500-10,000). Did it work well? what were the issues?

----------


## cokreeate

> What was this scanner like? its got a good price tag (~£7500-10,000). Did it work well? what were the issues?


Its a pretty expensive scanner atleast for us.
Once you get your scanning technique down its not too hard to use.
The learning was the hardest part. We are also resellers for these scanners now if interested let us know.

----------


## wenganxiang

I think using this technique to print 3D poster will be promising.

----------


## curious aardvark

that is pretty impressive. 
So is it for a one off or a limited edition of the comic ? 

And could you do it in a flexible material ?

----------


## cokreeate

> that is pretty impressive. 
> So is it for a one off or a limited edition of the comic ? 
> 
> And could you do it in a flexible material ?


These are limited Edition.
We can also do mini comic cover or photo from 2d to 3d.
You can print them in plastic but it will not be in full color.

----------


## wenganxiang

> that is pretty impressive. 
> So is it for a one off or a limited edition of the comic ? 
> 
> And could you do it in a flexible material ?


I have never done it before, I am a newbie in 3D printing. And not only 3D printing poster, but also 3D printing topographic map you can try, if the cost is lower than the other technique.

----------

